

Show HN: Teleport – Find the Best Place to Live in the San Francisco Bay Area - digitalwaveride
https://search.teleport.org

======
dang
Please stop.

~~~
avalaunch
This seems like a decent website. Has the submitter been spamming it? Sorry.
I'm just curious what you're asking them to stop.

~~~
dang
Vote-rigging, astroturfing, and worse.

It's true that it's a decent website. It's dismaying when people doing good
work use shady tactics.

------
redmattred
These guys are worth checking out for a similar sort of guide to boston:
[http://boston.jumpshell.com](http://boston.jumpshell.com)

------
Niacint
I saw their talk on Slush conference today. Impressive idea, this seems to be
just their first teaser product. Like it already. Well, in the Bay Area all
signs are pointing to Oakland. It makes obviously sense.

